# New Toll Sections on the A63



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi and a very good morning to you all.

One quick question, dose any one knows weather the 11.70euro toll on the A63 from Bordeaux to Hendaye on the Spanish border includes the two new sections or not.

I travel up and down the A63 twice a year, we don’t use the toll roads as a rule, and on our return from Spain at the end of May the two new sections of toll road was in operation at the cost of 2.60euros per section.

After checking the cost of toll roads, for someone else this morning the A63 as above came up at that price, so if it is included then it just may be worth the 11.70e to avoid the terrible traffic on the N road plus saving time and money on fuel.

I would appreciate your comments


Regards
Ray


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This may help Ray - http://www.a63-atlandes.fr/contenu/f-1b824d1420c0001b/Preparer-son-trajet-sur-l-A63.html.

The charges are for a car so you would need to add about 25%? For Class 2.

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Err - that link doesn't seem to work once it is posted on the forum :?

Try http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/commun...ux-to-Bayonne---introducing-tolls-/rt/343555/ and then go down a couple of posts to the link.

Mike


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The 2.60 E per new section is in addition to the existing tolls and came into force on April 1st. It's well worth the money.
As others will know over 100km of the road has been upgraded to 3 lanes to carry the ever increasing HGV traffic. You can't expect the French to keep doing that for nothing.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Brian

Thanks for the update, have you used the toll road all the way to the border, if so have you got any idea of the difference in miles and fuel economy between the toll road and the N road, if so I would be interested on your view.

I have no problem with the way the French use tolls to generate income to invest in new roads, I just try to balance the cost in order to spend more time enjoying myself, so if that sound a little tight then so be it.

Thank you all for your comments and information.

Regards
Ray


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Not sure I can help you there as I always use A63 straight to the border.
Others here I know use diverse routes to avoid the last few toll sections near Bayonne but I cant see the point if you want to get into Spain. 
I have in the past in a car hopped on and off to Dax and Bayonne but it's now fairly obvious that the French authorities want border traffic to stick to the A63.
Distance wise I would think the toll road has the edge although not much in it.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Brian

Thanks anyway at least you have replied.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This link gives some information, but finding a definitive answer seems to be as hard as locating hen's teeth.....

http://www.a63-atlandes.fr/contenu/f-1f08a5c592c0283f/a-1f08a5c592c02815/Mise-a-Peage.html

Not a road we use often as we are already to the East of it and go via Agen.....

Dave


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

We paid 2.60 euros for the section castets to Bordeaux four weeks ago but had to wait one full hour at the the tolls to pay, I suspect teething problems. the other routes are very laborious.

norm


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Toll Road A63/N10*

Has this started yet and if so has anyone any experience of it.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this from a couple of days ago?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-143051-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Always used this route and until this year it was free.


I don't mind too much if the toll remains at this level and isn't extended up the whole length.

What I do object to, is that you cannot exit before the Toll booths, as is the norm on most toll roads, and take an alternative route, especially if they are jammed up with long queues of traffic, as they were when we came through in April.

This added over an hour to our journey time.

I shall be looking for an alternative route out of Spain, somewhere to the west and free.


Pete 8)


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. I look a week ago and found nothing. I should have looked today. Not very efficient I am afraid.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

It is possible to exit before tolls and re enter after however the toll stations according to the French government were positioned to allow local traffic only to want to do this so as not to have to pay the toll.The idea being that border traffic would find the journey too arduous and time consuming to bother to turn off the A63.
I have now dtiven on this new toll section 4 times without problems but I do have a Sanef toll tag so I go through the 30kmh lane with the trucks


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for replying


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> The 2.60 E per new section is in addition to the existing tolls and came into force on April 1st. It's well worth the money.
> As others will know over 100km of the road has been upgraded to 3 lanes to carry the ever increasing HGV traffic. You can't expect the French to keep doing that for nothing.


Why not? Th UK Does!

We used it in our Traveliner Bus (5.2mx2.2m) and was charged Class II at around €9

TM


----------

